# Removing Polo Logo...



## Barrister (Nov 2, 2005)

I seem to remember reading a thread in which removing the RL Polo logo from shirts was discussed. The search function being what it is, I undertook a google search, but the closest I could come was the trad heresy thread where we talked about removing a pocket from the RL Big Shirt OCBD which had the Polo logo on it. 

I was wondering if anyone had experience trying to remove just the pony logo from a shirt, specifically the yarmouth OCBD.



"I thought ten thousand swords must have leaped from their scabbards to avenge even a look that threatened her with insult. But the age of chivalry is gone." 
- Edmund Burke


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not saying it can't be done, but I ruined a shirt trying to do that. One wrong snip or pull, and the shirt is ruined. Also, keep in mind that if its not white (i.e. blue, pink, etc.), that there will probably be a slight trace, a "ghost" of that polo player. I decided it just wasn't worth the risk myself.

JD


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

It is machine embroidered with hundreds of stitches, removal of which would leave holy (blessed?) cloth. You've better things to do unless an involuntary guest of governmental authorities. [)]

jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Now you don't have to bother with removing the logo:

https://www.polo.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2217556&cp=1760781.1760814&page=2&parentPage=family

https://www.polo.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2217555&cp=1760781.1760814&page=2&parentPage=family

Very authentic sans pocket.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Bowdoin (Dec 9, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Now you don't have to bother with removing the logo:
> 
> ...


Those look beautiful.


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

Better yet just don't buy RL stuff in the 1st place.

Somebody: "I tell you, he's so well dressed that when he walks down the street people turn around to look at him."
Beau Brummell: "Then he is not well dressed."


----------



## guyfromboston (Jan 26, 2005)

I would consider buying one of these, IF they were exact size. S, M, L, for a long-sleeved shirt? Never.


----------



## undarted (Jul 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by guyfromboston_
> 
> I would consider buying one of these, IF they were exact size. S, M, L, for a long-sleeved shirt? Never.


How about now?


----------



## guyfromboston (Jan 26, 2005)

Since you put it that way, I'll run right out and buy one. Wait, was that a guy?



> quote:_Originally posted by milesfides_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by guyfromboston_
> 
> I would consider buying one of these, IF they were exact size. S, M, L, for a long-sleeved shirt? Never.


If the fit is good, why not? Now, if there are two buttons on the cuff, then I will pass.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by guyfromboston_
> 
> Since you put it that way, I'll run right out and buy one. Wait, was that a guy?
> 
> ...


Ha! How did Aerosmith put it? "Dude looks like a lady..." Funny stuff. Cheers, Harris


----------



## Bowdoin (Dec 9, 2004)

It's Rick Von Sloneker!


----------

